# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  XIII.Century.Death.or.Glory

## Winter Angle

XIII Century: Death or Glory - Vinh quang hay chết chóc Mặc dù xét về tổng thể, XIII Century: Death or Glory chưa đạt đến mức độ hoàn thiện như serie game Total War của hãng Creative Assembly, thế nhưng đối với một nhà phát triển mới lần đầu xuất xưởng sản phẩm như Unicorn Games, thành quả của họ phải nói là không tệ tí nào. Mặc dù còn thiếu sót đôi chỗ, nhưng nếu bạn yêu thích những trận chiến lịch sử, muốn đem nhuệ khí của mình lãnh đạo quân đội chống lại kẻ địch trên trận mạc, thì Death of Glory là dành cho bạn! Hãy cùng tham gia trận quyết chiến ác liệt để giải thoát nhân dân xứ Andalusia, Tây Ban Nha khỏi ách thống trị của binh đoàn Hồi giáo!


​*Bối cảnh trung cổ hấp dẫn*

 Thế kỷ 13, thời Trung cổ, thời đại của những kẻ thống trị! Bạn sẽ thống lãnh một đế chế, cùng với những đồng minh hùng mạnh: đế quốc Anh, Pháp, Phổ (Đức), Nga, và không thể thiếu binh đoàn đông đúc của Thành Cát Tư Hãn xứ Mông Cổ, các ông lớn này sẽ triển khai một chiến dịch vĩ đại gọi là "Chiến dịch ánh sáng". Mỗi đạo quân sẽ phải đánh năm trận chiến, mà bạn sẽ phải vượt qua từng trận một. Quân Anh sẽ bắt đầu ở Evesham, sau đó tới Falkirk, Cowny, Lincoln và Lewes. Tương tự, Nga sẽ xung trận tại Yaroslav, Torchev, Lake Peipus, Rakovor, và Lipitsa. Cả Pháp, Phổ và Mông Cổ cũng thế. Người chơi sẽ được hướng dẫn khá tường tận về toàn cảnh thế giới thế kỷ 13 bằng một "tour" dạo qua các địa điểm quan trọng trước khi bắt đầu cuộc viễn chính. Nếu giành chiến thắng, bạn sẽ được tặng thêm những trận chiến nhỏ để tập dượt kỹ năng. 



*Trận chiến đang khơi mào* ​*Hãy là một vị tướng tài hoa* 
 Chiến trường được phác họa rất kỹ lưỡng và toàn diện, nhằm tôn lên cốt lõi trung tâm của game. Với những người mới bắt đầu, XIII Century có vẻ là một thử thách thật sự. Luật lệ chiến trường là cực kỳ khắt khe, mỗi một quyết định đều cần phải có sự suy tính kỹ lưỡng, vì vậy bạn không thể kéo quân chạy xồng xộc vào căn cứ địch mà tấn công nếu cân nhắc cẩn thận thế mạnh và thế yếu của chúng. Bạn cũng sẽ phải tuân theo những quy luật xáp lá cà cơ bản, như giữ cho kỵ binh tránh xa lính cầm giáo, hay bố trí cung thủ trên vị trí cao so với mặt đất. Thông tin quân số của bạn được cung cấp rất chi tiết, điều này sẽ rất hữu ích cho bạn trong việc nắm vững thế trận. Vì nếu sơ sảy, chỉ trong chớp mắt, từ đang chiến thắng cũng có thể trở thành chiến bại. Giao diện điều khiển thông minh, cho phép người chơi tiếp cận một cách dễ dàng với quân sĩ của mình bất cứ lúc nào. Di chuyển con trỏ chuột chỉ lên quân lính, một bảng số liệu sẽ hiện ra, cho biết tình trạng sức khỏe cũng như sĩ khí, số thương binh, phòng tuyến và hậu tuyến đã được củng cố chưa..v..v.. Nhờ đó, bạn sẽ luôn nắm chắc được tình hình quân đội của mình diễn tiến thế nào, đang gặp khó khăn gì, để có thể kịp thời đưa ra những mệnh lệnh đúng đắn.


​ Tuy nhiên, những số liệu không thể giúp gì nhiều cho bạn khi tiếng súng thật sự nổ ra! Các trận đồ thường khá nhiều chi tiết rối rắm, đến nỗi chúng gần như vô dụng. Bù lại, địa hình là một địa thế quan trọng, có thể giúp bạn giành thắng lợi, ngay cả khi đối phương đang nắm thế thượng phong. Những ngọn đồi là nơi tuyệt vời để các cung thủ trổ tài thiện xạ, những con đường mòn là nơi kỵ binh đánh lùi bọn đánh tỉa, những con sông lớn sẽ là chiến hào bất khả xâm phạm... Bạn cần phải nắm thật rõ điều kiện địa lý trước khi ban bố bất kỳ mệnh lệnh cơ bản nào. Một vị tướng biết tận dụng tốt một ngọn đồi trong việc dàn quân có thể xoay chuyển cục diện chiến trường. 



*Binh lính dàn trận trên đồi* ​ *Máy tính sẽ là đối thủ đáng gờm của bạn*
 Trí thông minh nhân tạo làm nên những thử thách thật sự khó nuốt. Kẻ địch dường như luôn luôn nắm vững quy luật chiến tranh, và chúng tận dụng triệt để nhằm đưa ra những đòn tấn công thực sự gây choáng cho ta. Bạn sẽ khó lòng mà lường trước được những chiêu bất ngờ ấy, thế nên tốt nhất là hãy luôn bảo vệ lính bắn cung của mình bằng đoàn quân lính đánh bộ, nếu không kỵ binh địch sẽ diệt gọn đội cung thủ của bạn trong nháy mắt. Chỉ một sai lầm nhỏ có thể dẫn đến thất bại của toàn trận chiến, và quân đội của bạn sẽ phải rút lui để bảo toàn danh dự. CPU cũng sẽ khéo léo điều khiển hệ thống phòng thủ của địch. Ngay cả nếu như bạn tìm ra được một kế hoạch tuyệt vời, và bắt cóc thành công chủ tướng quân địch, máy tính cũng sẽ nhanh chóng đáp trả. Chúng sẽ phái những tên đặc nhiệm đi, và tình thế sẽ trở lại như cũ trong phút chốc! Để chiến thắng một trận chiến thì không thể chỉ bằng một hay hai binh tướng tinh nhuệ, mà đòi hỏi một loạt bước đi đúng đắn, cùng sự phối hợp ăn ý mới mong giành được phần thắng. Chúng ta sẽ thật sự ngạc nhiên khi thất những đoàn binh do máy tính điều khiển tập hợp tốt như thế nào sau khi tan đàn xẻ nghé, và ngay cả sau những cú thất bại như toàn bộ đội cung thủ bị kỵ binh ta giết sạch, chúng vẫn có thể xoay chuyển tình hình.


<div style="text-align: center">​*Những cuộc giao tranh là hết sức quyết liệt!* ​</div> *Đồ họa tốt, nhưng còn khiếm khuyết*

 Đồ họa lộng lẫy, chi tiết rõ ràng, trung thực đã thực sự làm mê mẩn người chơi, như họ đang lạc vào thời trung cổ vậy. Khung cảnh chiến trường thật hoàng tráng, với cảnh đồi núi, sông nước hùng vĩ, cùng những đạo quân áo giáp sáng loáng đang tiến bước. Tuy nhiên, vẫn còn hiện tượng giật khung hình thường xuyên xảy ra mỗi khi trận mạc trở nên quá đông đúc với hàng hàng trăm quân trên màn hình cùng một lúc. Hiện tượng này gần như gây đứng hình một lúc rất nhanh, rồi sau đó sẽ trở lại bình thường, gây khó chịu cho game thủ. Âm thanh khá tốt và trung thực, tái hiện được cái không khí hừng hực của những cuộc chiến một mất một còn.



*Những đoàn bộ binh giáp áo sáng ngời*

 ​*Kỵ binh hùng dũng​*
 Phần chơi multiplayer có vẻ là một thiếu sót lớn, bởi trong thời điểm hiện tại game chỉ hỗ trợ chơi nối mạng với các máy có địa chỉ IP trực tiếp. Nhưng không cần phải quá thất vọng, vì chắc chắn một bản vá hoàn thiện tính năng này đang được các kỹ sư thực hiện. 

 Dù vậy, XIII Century: Death or Glory vẫn là một game chiến thuật dàn trận thời trung cổ rất có chiều sâu và có độ thử thách cao. Những ai chưa sành sỏi có thể cảm thấy "đuối" với độ khó của game, nhưng với những người yêu thích sách lược quân sự, XIII Century: Death or Glory là một sự tái hiện chính xác của thế kỷ 13 - một trong những thế kỷ đẫm máu nhất trong lịch sử nhân loại, mà họ khó có thể bỏ qua.


​*Nhà phát triển*: GamersGate
* Nhà phát hành*: Unicorn Games
* Thể loại*: Chiến thuật lịch sử
* Ngày phát hành*: 12-3-2008
* Hệ máy*: PC
XIII Century: Death or Glory - Vinh quang hay chết chóc Người viết: khamct (gamespot) 13/04/2008 Mặc dù xét về tổng thể, XIII Century: Death or Glory chưa đạt đến mức độ hoàn thiện như serie game Total War của hãng Creative Assembly, thế nhưng đối với một nhà phát triển mới lần đầu xuất xưởng sản phẩm như Unicorn Games, thành quả của họ phải nói là không tệ tí nào. Mặc dù còn thiếu sót đôi chỗ, nhưng nếu bạn yêu thích những trận chiến lịch sử, muốn đem nhuệ khí của mình lãnh đạo quân đội chống lại kẻ địch trên trận mạc, thì Death of Glory là dành cho bạn! Hãy cùng tham gia trận quyết chiến ác liệt để giải thoát nhân dân xứ Andalusia, Tây Ban Nha khỏi ách thống trị của binh đoàn Hồi giáo!


​*Bối cảnh trung cổ hấp dẫn*

 Thế kỷ 13, thời Trung cổ, thời đại của những kẻ thống trị! Bạn sẽ thống lãnh một đế chế, cùng với những đồng minh hùng mạnh: đế quốc Anh, Pháp, Phổ (Đức), Nga, và không thể thiếu binh đoàn đông đúc của Thành Cát Tư Hãn xứ Mông Cổ, các ông lớn này sẽ triển khai một chiến dịch vĩ đại gọi là "Chiến dịch ánh sáng". Mỗi đạo quân sẽ phải đánh năm trận chiến, mà bạn sẽ phải vượt qua từng trận một. Quân Anh sẽ bắt đầu ở Evesham, sau đó tới Falkirk, Cowny, Lincoln và Lewes. Tương tự, Nga sẽ xung trận tại Yaroslav, Torchev, Lake Peipus, Rakovor, và Lipitsa. Cả Pháp, Phổ và Mông Cổ cũng thế. Người chơi sẽ được hướng dẫn khá tường tận về toàn cảnh thế giới thế kỷ 13 bằng một "tour" dạo qua các địa điểm quan trọng trước khi bắt đầu cuộc viễn chính. Nếu giành chiến thắng, bạn sẽ được tặng thêm những trận chiến nhỏ để tập dượt kỹ năng. 



*Trận chiến đang khơi mào* ​*Hãy là một vị tướng tài hoa* 
 Chiến trường được phác họa rất kỹ lưỡng và toàn diện, nhằm tôn lên cốt lõi trung tâm của game. Với những người mới bắt đầu, XIII Century có vẻ là một thử thách thật sự. Luật lệ chiến trường là cực kỳ khắt khe, mỗi một quyết định đều cần phải có sự suy tính kỹ lưỡng, vì vậy bạn không thể kéo quân chạy xồng xộc vào căn cứ địch mà tấn công nếu cân nhắc cẩn thận thế mạnh và thế yếu của chúng. Bạn cũng sẽ phải tuân theo những quy luật xáp lá cà cơ bản, như giữ cho kỵ binh tránh xa lính cầm giáo, hay bố trí cung thủ trên vị trí cao so với mặt đất. Thông tin quân số của bạn được cung cấp rất chi tiết, điều này sẽ rất hữu ích cho bạn trong việc nắm vững thế trận. Vì nếu sơ sảy, chỉ trong chớp mắt, từ đang chiến thắng cũng có thể trở thành chiến bại. Giao diện điều khiển thông minh, cho phép người chơi tiếp cận một cách dễ dàng với quân sĩ của mình bất cứ lúc nào. Di chuyển con trỏ chuột chỉ lên quân lính, một bảng số liệu sẽ hiện ra, cho biết tình trạng sức khỏe cũng như sĩ khí, số thương binh, phòng tuyến và hậu tuyến đã được củng cố chưa..v..v.. Nhờ đó, bạn sẽ luôn nắm chắc được tình hình quân đội của mình diễn tiến thế nào, đang gặp khó khăn gì, để có thể kịp thời đưa ra những mệnh lệnh đúng đắn.


​ Tuy nhiên, những số liệu không thể giúp gì nhiều cho bạn khi tiếng súng thật sự nổ ra! Các trận đồ thường khá nhiều chi tiết rối rắm, đến nỗi chúng gần như vô dụng. Bù lại, địa hình là một địa thế quan trọng, có thể giúp bạn giành thắng lợi, ngay cả khi đối phương đang nắm thế thượng phong. Những ngọn đồi là nơi tuyệt vời để các cung thủ trổ tài thiện xạ, những con đường mòn là nơi kỵ binh đánh lùi bọn đánh tỉa, những con sông lớn sẽ là chiến hào bất khả xâm phạm... Bạn cần phải nắm thật rõ điều kiện địa lý trước khi ban bố bất kỳ mệnh lệnh cơ bản nào. Một vị tướng biết tận dụng tốt một ngọn đồi trong việc dàn quân có thể xoay chuyển cục diện chiến trường. 



*Binh lính dàn trận trên đồi* ​ *Máy tính sẽ là đối thủ đáng gờm của bạn*
 Trí thông minh nhân tạo làm nên những thử thách thật sự khó nuốt. Kẻ địch dường như luôn luôn nắm vững quy luật chiến tranh, và chúng tận dụng triệt để nhằm đưa ra những đòn tấn công thực sự gây choáng cho ta. Bạn sẽ khó lòng mà lường trước được những chiêu bất ngờ ấy, thế nên tốt nhất là hãy luôn bảo vệ lính bắn cung của mình bằng đoàn quân lính đánh bộ, nếu không kỵ binh địch sẽ diệt gọn đội cung thủ của bạn trong nháy mắt. Chỉ một sai lầm nhỏ có thể dẫn đến thất bại của toàn trận chiến, và quân đội của bạn sẽ phải rút lui để bảo toàn danh dự. CPU cũng sẽ khéo léo điều khiển hệ thống phòng thủ của địch. Ngay cả nếu như bạn tìm ra được một kế hoạch tuyệt vời, và bắt cóc thành công chủ tướng quân địch, máy tính cũng sẽ nhanh chóng đáp trả. Chúng sẽ phái những tên đặc nhiệm đi, và tình thế sẽ trở lại như cũ trong phút chốc! Để chiến thắng một trận chiến thì không thể chỉ bằng một hay hai binh tướng tinh nhuệ, mà đòi hỏi một loạt bước đi đúng đắn, cùng sự phối hợp ăn ý mới mong giành được phần thắng. Chúng ta sẽ thật sự ngạc nhiên khi thất những đoàn binh do máy tính điều khiển tập hợp tốt như thế nào sau khi tan đàn xẻ nghé, và ngay cả sau những cú thất bại như toàn bộ đội cung thủ bị kỵ binh ta giết sạch, chúng vẫn có thể xoay chuyển tình hình.


<div style="text-align: center">​*Những cuộc giao tranh là hết sức quyết liệt!* ​</div> *Đồ họa tốt, nhưng còn khiếm khuyết*

 Đồ họa lộng lẫy, chi tiết rõ ràng, trung thực đã thực sự làm mê mẩn người chơi, như họ đang lạc vào thời trung cổ vậy. Khung cảnh chiến trường thật hoàng tráng, với cảnh đồi núi, sông nước hùng vĩ, cùng những đạo quân áo giáp sáng loáng đang tiến bước. Tuy nhiên, vẫn còn hiện tượng giật khung hình thường xuyên xảy ra mỗi khi trận mạc trở nên quá đông đúc với hàng hàng trăm quân trên màn hình cùng một lúc. Hiện tượng này gần như gây đứng hình một lúc rất nhanh, rồi sau đó sẽ trở lại bình thường, gây khó chịu cho game thủ. Âm thanh khá tốt và trung thực, tái hiện được cái không khí hừng hực của những cuộc chiến một mất một còn.



*Những đoàn bộ binh giáp áo sáng ngời*

 ​*Kỵ binh hùng dũng​*
 Phần chơi multiplayer có vẻ là một thiếu sót lớn, bởi trong thời điểm hiện tại game chỉ hỗ trợ chơi nối mạng với các máy có địa chỉ IP trực tiếp. Nhưng không cần phải quá thất vọng, vì chắc chắn một bản vá hoàn thiện tính năng này đang được các kỹ sư thực hiện. 

 Dù vậy, XIII Century: Death or Glory vẫn là một game chiến thuật dàn trận thời trung cổ rất có chiều sâu và có độ thử thách cao. Những ai chưa sành sỏi có thể cảm thấy "đuối" với độ khó của game, nhưng với những người yêu thích sách lược quân sự, XIII Century: Death or Glory là một sự tái hiện chính xác của thế kỷ 13 - một trong những thế kỷ đẫm máu nhất trong lịch sử nhân loại, mà họ khó có thể bỏ qua.


​*Nhà phát triển*: GamersGate
* Nhà phát hành*: Unicorn Games
* Thể loại*: Chiến thuật lịch sử
* Ngày phát hành*: 12-3-2008
* Hệ máy*: PC
Cấu hình tối thiểu


```

[COLOR=#000000]OS[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]: [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]Windows XPProcessor[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]: [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]Pentium 4 [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]@ [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]2.2 GHz [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]or [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]EquivalentMemory[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]: [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]512 MBHard Drive[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]: [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]2 GB FreeVideo Memory[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]: [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]128 MB [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]nVidia GeForce 5600[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]/[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]ATI Radeon 9600[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700])[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]Sound Card[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]: [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]DirectX CompatibleDirectX[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]: [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]9.0cKeyboard [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]& [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]MouseCD[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]/[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]DVD Rom Drive[/COLOR] 



```

*Download : www.1kho.com*

----------


## duonglongtrong

cái này ở http://1kho.com/showthread.php?t=6313

----------


## Nlseo01

thì mình post bên đó chứ ai [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## tieudiep

mình đã chơi Rome total war rồi rất hay và đang tiến tới Napoleon total war còn cái này tuy ko sánh bằng nhưng vẫn muốn thử mà bên 1kho yêu cầu đăng kí phải mất 15k mới lấy đc link (chán )

----------

